# Onida LED TV. Any idea?



## MegaMind (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello fellow members of TDF, my brother is planning on a 32" LED/LCD TV.
Budget ~30K

He got a quote of 30.5K for Onida LEO32NMSF100L(LED) from Next showroom.
Anyone came across onida LEDs?


----------



## d3p (Nov 7, 2011)

^ add few more & get Samsung, LG or Sony. Stay away from Onida, Moserbaer, Toshiba & Videocon.

Bad Color Reproduction & pathetic ass.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 7, 2011)

Yep, heard about the ASS of onida.. 
Currently confused between Sony KLV-32CX420 & Samsung LA32D550K1R


----------



## d3p (Nov 7, 2011)

Samsuung has better file format play-ability whereas Sony has better display quality.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 7, 2011)

^^Hmmm.. Then i have to audition them both.. Thanks bro


----------



## d3p (Nov 7, 2011)

One more thing.

Samsung's LED display is also not bad, but sound is very bad, play format support is awesome & it also reads from External HDD's.

Whereas Sony has good display, sounds good, but plays only mp4 format but not from External HDD. Only from Thumbs..

IMO samsung is better in terms of pricings & product value. Sony is better, if you are ready to sacrifice a lot & pay a premium price end of the day.

*BTW will you please post what is the max budget ???*


----------



## a_medico (Nov 7, 2011)

How about a Sony + HD media player costing about 3.5K? Media player will play all the formats including 1080p files.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 7, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> *BTW will you please post what is the max budget ???*


32K



a_medico said:


> How about a Sony + HD media player costing about 3.5K? Media player will play all the formats including 1080p files.


Good idea, but he's not that into movies so he wouldn't spend on a media player...


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 9, 2011)

Guys, Shortlisted Samsung LA32D580K4R & Samsung LA32D550K1R.. 

Both has the same specs but LA32D580K4R has sub n lacks Ultra Slim Wall Mount Support(as per specs in samsung site). 
And there no answer about Ultra Slim Wall Mount Support for LA32D550K1R, does it matter??
AFAIK, lcds are mounted with vesa mounts(correct me if wrong)...


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 9, 2011)

^^^^
32D580 has better sound system than 32D550.
So I think u should go for 32D550...
And if u wish to buy a LED only in that budget then u can go for Samsung 32D4003


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 9, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> *32D580 has better sound system than 32D550.*
> So I think u should go for *32D550*...
> 
> And if u wish to buy a LED only in that budget then u can go for Samsung 32D4003



Is that a typo here? Did u mean to say 32D580?

The 32D4003 has poor specs.. So i'll stick to LCD, thanks for pointing though..


----------

